# Please tell me your thoughts on New Site



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, everyone. Please tell me what you think about our new site.

www.kbremodelers.com


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

looks good to me, very professional looking.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

"schedule link, for a free estimate and with ever signed contract of $10,000 or more we will donate 5% to your local school."
Drop the comma and spell every with a 'Y' .


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

I like your site and looks like you do good work.

I think all the discount stuff cheapens your work and places the focus on price. The pictures are good but aren't presented in a way most people expect. What's with that weird Google link?

Just my two cents.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

weird google link, whats with the photos, why would i sign up. the general appearance was good, the content was weird.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

*"At KB Remodeling utilizes only the very highest-quality material and the most advanced techniques,- ensuring that the end- result matches your dreams and expectations."*

*Suggest adding "we" after remodeling and changing utilizes to "utilize"*
*Also as the other guys said, re-tool the photo and google links. Main pic looks great.*


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, for the advice. I am going to change a few items.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Pool, are all photos from your jobs? Good work


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Most of them, but some I had to buy just for quality pics and imaging.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe add some description to your shots and ditch the others. You don't want to be in the position of a customer asking the same question as I and having to decide how to answer. Just a thought. Also, maybe add something to the discount as a reason for it, like "schedule by August 15.......", etc. As i see it, you're offering 15% before you even start the process and HOs will see through it.


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, it brings an urgentency. Or a time frame. Thanks Steve.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

No problem bud:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought http://www.kbremodelers.com was one of the better construction contractors websites around on the internet.

I especially liked the way the left hand column had vertical text.
You don't see that too much around the world wide web (WWW).

I did not notice a Google link from IP address: 24.28.193.9 maybe I missed it.
Can someone please direct me to the URL address that this link is on.

Thank you.

P.S.
To original poster, on your homepage: http://www.kbremodelers.com/index.html
there is a large picture of a house with a metal roofing system.
What flavor metal is that constructed of?
And what design is the seams of the metal roofing panels?


----------



## RPortinga (May 5, 2008)

Why all the stuff about logging in and registering?
What do I get if I register?

If you're using a content management system and need to login to manage the site, ditch the login stuff off the pages and bookmark the page to go to for that.

Fix the footer.. left or right align the image and the copyright notice should be on a second line of text.

Your request an estimates page has options for windows and hurricane products, but I didn't see either mentioned anywhere else on the site.

Get your company name in the page titles. If I were to bookmark your page, I would not know by looking at it later it is for your company.


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, Mike 

For the compliment. That means alot. I am still tweaking it and now for the SEO game to begin.:clap:


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

I also need to hide the log in. My bad...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

You have a link to a DiY website at the bottom. I don't think you want potential customers to decide they want to do it themselves?


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

I would work on your title bar tags. Google will index up to 80 characters for those. Your screen enclosure page says "screen enclosures" I would extend that to "custom screen enclosures | aluminum patio enclosures". something along those lines. Try to use as much as the 80 characters as you can without spamming.

Same with your description tags. You have put a lot of focus on your keyword tags, which by the way is kind of the same from page to page. Most SEO professionals will tell you that is a no-no. Also, almost all SEO guys will tell you the keyword meta tag is ignored by google these days, although yahoo and msn see it. So the title bar and description lines are biggies.

Good Luck

JJ


----------



## asnider (Jul 10, 2008)

two words. aw sum.


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thank you guys very much for the insight*

Thank you all.:clap:


----------

